# ASK: Receiver lockup after setting automatic timer



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This is a new one to me. Last night, I set an automatic timer to record a show on HDNet. When I attempted to exit after setting the timer, my receiver locked up and wouldn't respond to the remote. I was able to turn the receiver off by using the front panel power button. After that, the receiver worked normally.
Has anyone else encountered a problem like this?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cholly said:


> This is a new one to me. Last night, I set an automatic timer to record a show on HDNet. When I attempted to exit after setting the timer, my receiver locked up and wouldn't respond to the remote. I was able to turn the receiver off by using the front panel power button. After that, the receiver worked normally.
> Has anyone else encountered a problem like this?


I have not done a lot of timer stuff, but it did not happen to me when I was testing the EPG. Can you reproduce this pretty easily or was this a one time event?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I have not done a lot of timer stuff, but it did not happen to me when I was testing the EPG. Can you reproduce this pretty easily or was this a one time event?


I'll have to give it a try. Nothing earthshaking: the timer event went off okay. I can also vouch for the fact that if the 811 is not powered up when the automatic timer event is scheduled, It will turn on, and when the event is over, it will turn back off. Just like they said in the manual!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cholly said:


> I'll have to give it a try. Nothing earthshaking: the timer event went off okay. I can also vouch for the fact that if the 811 is not powered up when the automatic timer event is scheduled, It will turn on, and when the event is over, it will turn back off. Just like they said in the manual!


Charlie, I usually use the autotune feature because I have found it to be the most reliable. Are you using; VCR Timer, Autotune, or the Reminder feature?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Charlie, I usually use the autotune feature because I have found it to be the most reliable. Are you using; VCR Timer, Autotune, or the Reminder feature?


I was using Autotune -- highlighted program in guide and pressed select. AIRC, I then went to the timers function in the menu, just to check & see if it was set. I think that that was the point at which lockup occurred.
Last night, I set an autotune and all worked ok. Didn't try listing active timers, tho. I'll continue to experiment.


----------

